# Incra Router Table Fence Issue



## ckurdziel (Jun 24, 2014)

I just got my new Incra LS Super System and in the manual it says to shim the fence if it is not 90 degrees where it is attached to the positioner. I got the infeed side of the fence to be 90, but the outfeed side is still about 1/32" out. Has anyone else experienced this and is there anyway to shim the two separate fences so that I can just shim the outfeed side?

I found a picture of a table online and circled what I am talking about. The red is what I already put a shim behind. Is there anyway to shim where I circled in blue?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I have no experience with these at all so this could be dumb... I was thinking you should maybe shim the red area to square the front fence and not worry about the middle one???


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think squareness matters much. It's not like a table saw, where the fence and blade need to be parallel. You are using round router bits, so you can feed work along a fence in any direction past the router bit and it will still cut the same way. When I adjust my router table fence I only worry about the fence to bit position. It isn't important that the fence be square to the table, bit, or anything else.

Charley


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

With an Incra fence it is important for the fence to be square to the table since many joinery cuts are on the ends of boards with the boards held upright. If the fence isn't square to the table the cuts won't be square either.

I saw this post a couple days ago and didn't respond since I didn't remember where the shims went without looking. I've been too busy doing other things the last few days to spend time in my workshop, but I'm sure the positioning of the shims is spelled out in the manual for the super fence.

I'll go to my shop later and take a look. It's a few blocks away. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I stopped by my shop. Found my manual for the wonder fence. The very last item, on the very last page, it shows where to shim your wonder fence to keep it perpendicular to the table. 











In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I do believe Terry provided you with the answer to your quesiton. You have to set up both sides of the WF evenly. If the infeed fence is square and the outfeed is off, you run the risk of catching your material on the outfeed fence as it leaves the bit. As well as the aforementioned issue with routing tall pieces. Shim the fence to the table rather than the router plate. Over time, you'll set and reset the plate to be flush with the table. It is unlikely you'll "precisely" duplicate one setup to the next. With the table, you'll have a consistant baseline to work with...

The incra stuff is notoriously accurate!!! BUT sometimes you got to spend a little extra effort upfront to take full advantage of that accuracy. Once you got it set up, you shouldn't have to worry about it. I check my WF once a year or so and after 6 years, havn't had to readjust anything. 

If you need to, you can always go to the Incra website Buy INCRA Tools Online - www.incrementaltools.com :: INCRA Precision Woodworking Tools, INCRA Fence, TS Fences, Router Tables, LS Systems look up your product. They provide online manuals with just about all of their stuff...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I was referring to the point in the photo where he circled it in red, not the need to shim the surface of one half of the fence to get it even with the other. Squareness of the fence to the incremental positioner shouldn't matter. Squareness (flatness) of the two halves of the fence to each other IS importan, but that's not where the red circle is.

Charley


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

If the two faces of the wonder fence aren't in line with each other, that is adjusted by adjusting the position of the black wedge with the scales, once aligned you reposition the curser to zero. It's been awhile since I've done it, but it is spelled out in the manual. One of the advantages of the wonder fence is the ability to offset the faces for jointing and edge profiling where the trailing face is offset forward of the infeed side to avoid sniping at the end of your work piece. 

If one of the sides is perpendicular to the table but the other side is not, then you should call Incra because I don't think that is suppose to happen. They are VERY helpful. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## ckurdziel (Jun 24, 2014)

Terry Q said:


> I stopped by my shop. Found my manual for the wonder fence. The very last item, on the very last page, it shows where to shim your wonder fence to keep it perpendicular to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I contacted Incra after following the manual and was told to square everything. I got everything about perfect and started to use the table, but now some stuff is out a tiny bit. When I say a tiny bit I mean the thickness of two pieces of paper. Am I trying to be way to accurate? 

Everything leans back out of square where a square will touch the bottom, but not the top. Only on the infeed of the split fence will a square will touch the top first. I have the outfeed side set barley back so there is no chance of catching.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

ckurdziel said:


> I contacted Incra after following the manual and was told to square everything. I got everything about perfect and started to use the table, but now some stuff is out a tiny bit. When I say a tiny bit I mean the thickness of two pieces of paper. Am I trying to be way to accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything leans back out of square where a square will touch the bottom, but not the top. Only on the infeed of the split fence will a square will touch the top first. I have the outfeed side set barley back so there is no chance of catching.



I'm not sure why the left and right sides of the wonderfence aren't square to the table, but...
Most of the joinery is done using the LS Positioner fence, so if you get that one square to the table you should be able to do all the box and dovetail joints without issue. 
The wonderfence is used for edge profiling where you want the offset fences and dust collection. I'm not certain the fences would have to be perfectly square to the table for that application. 
The other use for the wonderfence, using the extension for supporting a large panel on edge, may require the fences to both be square or at least, one square, the other offset backwards. 
I'd disassemble the wonderfence and reassemble it, there may be something minor keeping it from squaring up properly. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------

